# Calling All DIY Veterans !



## Vape_N8th (23/8/16)

Guys and Gals , I need your help , I have a craving for an Ry4 Juice preferably something more to the dessert side of things , so if you would be so kind to share some Recipes , I would very very much appreciate it !

PS; I was thinking of a RY4 Caramel and peppermint type of vibe , but please do share !


----------



## Andre (23/8/16)

I am not a RY4 fan, but this DIY recipe is the best I have ever tasted, including commercial RY4's. Hugely popular on international forums too.


----------

